# MTB-Marathon Göttingen "run and bike 4 help"



## Grauer (15. Februar 2010)

*Sonntag, 15.August 2010

run and bike 4 help

MTB-Marathon in Göttingen

*Auch 2010 bieten _Benefizlauf Göttingen e.V._ & _RSC Göttingen e.V._ im Rahmen der Charity-Veranstaltung *run and bike 4 help* wieder MTB-Marathonstrecken in Südniedersachsens UniStadt an.
Zwei Distanzen stehen zur Auswahl:
*41 km/ 1100 HM* und *82 km / 2200 HM*.

Die kurze Distanz geht als Wertungslauf in die GÖ-Challenge ein.
Mehr Informationen unter www.goe-challenge.de oder www.runandbike4help.de


----------



## Berrrnd (15. Februar 2010)

wenn ich duisburg heile überstehe, werde ich mir wohl die langstrecke antun.
steht schon länger in meinem terminplan.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Grauer (1. März 2010)

Freistarts zu gewinnen !

Knapp 4 Wochen vor Beginn der Online-Anmeldung verlosen die Veranstalter 5 Freistarts auf einer Strecke nach Wahl.
Mehr Infos unter www.runandbike4help.de/News/Frei starten


----------



## manuel e. (5. März 2010)

hy!!
bei mir steht auch die "langdistanz" im planer. -wenn ich das zweier in duisburg- bis dahin verkraftet hab.

gruss manuel.


----------



## Grauer (1. April 2010)

Seit heute ist die Anmeldung für run and bike 4 help 2010 möglich.

www.runandbike4help.de


----------



## zeitweiser (2. April 2010)

coole Sache
Bin dabei


----------



## Grauer (1. Mai 2010)

* Die ersten 14 Startplätze sind weg !*

Mal sehen ob und wann die restlichen 186 Plätze auch noch gehen.

Also Leute, lasst Euch nicht all zuviel Zeit mit Überlegen .

Am besten gleich klicken und Sattelfest machen:

http://runandbike4help.de/meldung/anmeldung.php


----------



## hesse (2. Mai 2010)

wo findet man die teilnehmerliste?


----------



## manuel e. (4. Mai 2010)

moin!!
wie steht es denn mit den zu verlosenden gratisstartplätzen?????

noch nichts wieder von gehört.

gruss manuel.


----------



## Grauer (9. Mai 2010)

So, nun ist´s geschafft, die Teilnehmerlisten sind Online unter
http://runandbike4help.de/index.php?page=teilnehmerliste
zu finden.

@ manuel e.: das hat sich ja geklärt.


----------



## Grauer (11. Juni 2010)

*Streckenbesichtigungstermine:*

Samstag, 26.06.2010 > 11.00 Uhr

Samstag, 24.07.2010 > 11.00 Uhr


Mehr Infos unter: http://runandbike4help.de/index.php?page=schnupperfahrten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Grauer (1. August 2010)

Nur noch zwei Wochen bis zum Start von _*run and bike 4 help 2010*_ und 
nur noch eine Woche Zeit für Voranmeldungen.

Derzeit (Stand heute) noch rund 100 Startplätze frei.


Mehr Infos unter www.runandbike4help.de


----------



## Grauer (8. August 2010)

*Heute um 23.59 Uhr endet die Voranmeldung.*

Von 200 möglichen Startplätzen sind derzeit vergeben:

*90* für 41 km
*22* für 82 km

Wer sich also die schöne Strecke geben will, sollte mit der Anmeldung nicht mehr allzu lange warten.

www.runandbike4help.de


----------



## dwe60 (8. August 2010)

HAllo Uwe!

Ich drück euch die Daumen das klappt wie geplant


----------



## Grauer (8. August 2010)

hi Dieter,

sieht doch alles ganz gut aus. Die Strecke ist Fertig und in gutem Zustand, der Zuspruch an Voranmeldungen übertrifft unsere Erwartungen, muss nur noch das Wetter mitspielen.


----------



## Berrrnd (8. August 2010)

ich bin gespannt auf das rennen.
werde die langstrecke fahren und hoffe dass sich dort noch einige anmelden.
nicht dass ich bei meinem glück die zweite runde alleine fahren muss.


----------



## Grauer (8. August 2010)

Schau mal in die Teilnehmerliste. Du wirst bestimmt nicht allein in die zweite Runde rauschen, gaaaanz bestimmt nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (8. August 2010)

dass da noch andere fahren ist klar.
bei meinem glück sind die ersten sicher zu schnell, die langsameren zu langsam, und ich dazwischen.

will sagen, dass ich die zweite runde alleine fahre weil ich keine gruppe erwische.


----------



## Grauer (8. August 2010)

das wär vielleicht Bedauerlich, aber nur vielleicht. dann haste eben mehr Zeit die Strecke zu genießen. Geht doch eigentlich um nichts außer der eigenen Bestätigung.


----------



## Berrrnd (8. August 2010)

jup, da haste recht.

auf die strecke bin ich sehr gespannt. habe mir auf youtube schon einige videos anguckt, und nach nur waldautobahn sieht es nicht aus.


----------



## Grauer (8. August 2010)

Tja die Strecke, mit der Bezeichnung Trail muss man ja vorsichtig sein, deshalb sage ich mal ungefähr 10 % der Runde ist Trail oder trailartig belassener Waldweg. Der Rest ist auch Waldautobahn, diverse Wiesen- und Graswege, ein wenig Asphalt, Schotter und jede Menge Kurven, kleine Anstiege und Abfahrten.
Eigentlich ein schöner Mix, der gerade in der zweiten Streckenhälfte (der Runde) kräftig am Glycogenspeicher saugt.


----------



## Grauer (10. August 2010)

So liebe Leut´:

Die Voranmeldung ist geschlossen und das bisherige Teilnehmerfeld (und die Zahl der Voranmeldungen) kann sich sehen lassen.

Für Spätentschlossene stehen noch Startplätze in begrenzter Zahl zur Verfügung:

*43* Plätze für 41 km

*23* Plätze für 82 km


----------



## Grauer (12. August 2010)

*Kurzer Zwischenbericht von der Strecke:*

Momentan nass und sehr tief. Die Trails werden bis zum Sonntag nur schwer abtrocknen.
Also ´nen Kombi-Reifen aufziehen.


----------



## Berrrnd (14. August 2010)

habe auf den bilder gesehen dass auch leute mit starrgabel gestartet sind.

ist das auf der langstrecke machbar, oder muss man irgendwann aufgeben, weil man zu sehr durchgerüttelt wurde?


----------



## Grauer (14. August 2010)

Hi K-Star,
wenn Du mich fragst, ich würde nicht mit Starrgabel fahren. Gerade bei den Abfahrten nach dem Ossenberg (etwa Hälfte der Runde) geht es ziemlich ruppig zu.
Aber ich will auch niemanden abhalten.


----------



## Berrrnd (14. August 2010)

hat sich eh erledigt, da das bike noch nicht fertig ist.


----------



## manuel e. (15. August 2010)

hallo!!
so, wieder daheim. war heut ne schöne runde. allerdings muss ich etwas bemängeln. fand es nicht so gut, das auf der zweiten runde an einigen gefahrpunkten keine streckenposten mehr standen. da sollte im nächsten jahr nachgebessert werden.

desweiteren noch etwas zu den zwischenverpflegungen. ich nutze sie zwar nie aber man sollte diese in anstiege und nicht in abfahrten platzieren.

gruss manuel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (15. August 2010)

so, wieder zu hause.

ansich ne nette strecke, aber leider war(en)
- sehr wenige fahrer am start.
- die streckenposten oft mehr mit sich selbst beschäftigt als ihre aufgabe ernst zu nehmen. wenn man mit 50km/h die straße runter kommt, wäre es sinnvoll zu winken wenn die fahrer in sichtweite sind, und nicht wenn sie kurz vor der stelle sind wo man abbiegen muss.
- die verpflegungsstationen nicht ausgeschildert und wenn man sie dann enddeckt hat, war man auch schon vorbei. am besten in eine steigung legen.
- die auswahl an den verpflegungsstationen sehr dürftig. wollte iso haben und habe dann wasser bekommen. war jedenfalls glaube ich welches. da waren dann die magenprobleme vorprogrammiert.
- als ich vom duschen kam, irgendwie schon fast alle weg und die siegerehrung natürlich schon vorbei. was gabs denn so? bin ja schließlich 2. in meiner ak auf der langstrecke geworden. naja, keine kunst bei den wenigen startern.

rennverlauf:
bin von fast ganz hinten gestartet und dann musste ich natürlich erstmal sehen dass ich zügig nach vorne komme, damit der zug nicht abgefahren ist. 
auf jedenfall hieß es vom start weg vollgas, bis ich dann zuerst mit einem bad-biker und dann mit jemanden auf einem weißen starren stahl-hardtail zusammen gefahren bin.
irgendwann waren dann beide weg, aber ich konnte glücklicherweise auf die nächste gruppe aufschließen.
cannondale flash, rohloff, manuel e., einer vom mtb-team brunstruth, und schließlich wieder der bad-biker vom anfang (meine ich jedenfalls). waren aber noch 2-3 andere fahrer dabei.
im letzten drittel der ersten runde sind wir dann auf einen fahrer vvom tsve bielefeld aufgefahren und dieser hat sich uns angeschlossen.
von vorne kamen irgendwann noch 3-4 fahrer von bad-salzdetfurth, die aber nur auf der kurzen runde unterwegs waren und am ende der ersten nochmal einen sprint ins ziel hingelegt haben.

beim eingang in die zweite runde bin ich dann hinter dem bielefelder her, nur leider in richtung ziel und nicht vorher links ab. (die streckenposten waren zu sehr mit quatschen beschäftigt ...)
naja, gedreht und die straße runter.irgendwo wieter vorne wollte manuel e. es nochmal wissen und hat erstmal ordentlich gas gemacht. ich alleine hinterher, aber ohne ambitionen. 
ein fahrer hat mich kurz darauf überholt, und ab da wars ne solofahrt.
bei ca. km 57 bin ich dann total eingebrochen und habe mich die letzten kilometer ins ziel geschleppt.
der bielefelder hat mich dann wieder eingeholt, kam aber trotzdem später ins ziel. 
laut ergebnisliste bin ich verwunderlicheweise 8., obwohl ich eigentlich mit dem 10. gerechtnet habe. (da muss noch irgendwer auf der strecke geblieben sein, und natürlich der mit der extrarunde)

schade dass das wetter nicht so toll war, aber mit einer zeit von 3h57min bin ich trotzdem zufrieden. wenn man bedenkt dass die hälfte der 2. runde miserabel war.


@ stronglight
ich komme dir immer näher! 
bist du in der zweiten runde eingebrochen, oder was war los?
selbst manuel e. hat dich ja noch gepackt, obwohl der mit mir in die zweite runde gefahren ist.

@ mtb-team brunstruth
ist derjenige, der ich beim fahrrad putzen getroffen habe auch hier im forum?

@ manuel e. 
hättest du anfangs der 2. runde nicht soviel dampf gemacht, hätte ich mich auch zu erkennen gegeben. selbst schuld! 
in der ersten runde musste ich irgenwie sehen dass ich dranbleibe.

@ all die dabei waren
cube reaction custom-aufbau und komplett schwarz gekleidet (bis auf die weißen socken)


----------



## Stronglight (16. August 2010)

k_star schrieb:


> s
> 
> @ stronglight
> ich komme dir immer näher!
> ...



Ich bin in der ersten Runde noch schön ein Teil der Laufstrecke gefahren... als ich mal eben meine Flasche am Sportplatz auffüllen wollte, teilte man mir nebenbei mit das ich falsch gefahren bin und wohl hätte geradeaus fahren müssen schön, dann bin ich satt in die 2. Runde auch in's Ziel gefahren und dort erst einmal ne Zeit rumgerollt weil jeder etwas anderes erzählt hat wo ich langfahren soll (ich wollte schon absteigen und aufhören). Ja, dann habe ich irgendwie niemanden mehr vor und hinter mir gehabt und bin relativ normales Trainingstempo gefahren...blöderweise hatte ich in der ersten Runde viel verloren weil ich die Strecke nicht kannte und das Tempo an der Spitze irgendwann nicht mitgehen wollte weil ich dachte, dass da viel. noch'n riesen Anstieg kommt den ich ja auch noch in der 2. Runden bewältigen muss - aber irgendwie kam da keiner Dann bin ich auch ca. 20 Min. wirklich aus irgendwelchen Gründen eingebrochen, was dann irgendwann auch wieder weg war (Hungerast, zu wenig Wasser....keine Ahnung).

War ja echt ne Rennradstrecke (aber mit netten Trails), die Beschilderung war echt super wenn man die im Start/Zie Bereich abzieht - das war ja wohl echt der Oberhammer! Hatte noch gefragt, und der Ordner sagt nur "da geht's zum Ziel!" - toll!


----------



## Berrrnd (16. August 2010)

da die ergebnisse jetzt online sind, kann ich den personen endlich auch namen zuordnen, die mir in der 2. runde noch begegnet sind.

sind die ganzen fahrer die als disq gewertet wurden nicht gestartet, oder hatten die nach einer runde keine lust mehr oder sonstigen ausfall?

@ stronglight 
neues team?


----------



## deeptrain (16. August 2010)

k_star schrieb:


> da die ergebnisse jetzt online sind, kann ich den personen endlich auch namen zuordnen, die mir in der 2. runde noch begegnet sind.
> 
> sind die ganzen fahrer die als disq gewertet wurden nicht gestartet, oder hatten die nach einer runde keine lust mehr oder sonstigen ausfall?
> 
> ...



sind zum teil nicht gestartet
was gabs denn für preise für die ersten 3?? in der ausschreibung stand es gibt eine aufmerksamkeit??


----------



## Berrrnd (16. August 2010)

keine ahnung, da stand ich grade unter der dusche.

bin ins ziel gekommen, habe was getrunken, bin das fahhrad reinigen gegangen, habe es im auto verstaut, bin zum duschen, und als ich fertig war, war alles vorbei.


----------



## alex80 (16. August 2010)

Hallo,

habe wie gewohnt auf meiner Website einen ausführlichen Bericht eingestellt, unter folgendem Link gelangt ihr dahin: 

http://www.alexander-rebs.de/?pid=3&read=1&beitrag=43


Gruß, Alex

PS: Es gab ein Blümchen für die stets unzufriedene Frau und eine weitere Aufmerksamkeit...


----------



## bike-flori_clz (17. August 2010)

Hi Uwe.
ich konnte leider nicht am Wochenende ;-(
hoffe es lief alles glatt?
Im nächsten Jahr bin ich sicher wieder am Start...
nächstes Wochenende ist erstmal Zierenberg...biste dabei?
Gruß
Flori


----------



## Stronglight (17. August 2010)

deeptrain schrieb:


> sind zum teil nicht gestartet



Weshalb hat man sie dann mit aufgelistet  
Naja, vielleicht weil's besser aussieht wenn mehr Starter auf der Liste stehen

@k_star: ja


----------



## Grauer (17. August 2010)

Auch auf die Gefahr hin, im Anschluss hier zerrissen zu werden:
Man sollte die Kirche doch ruhig im Dorf lassen, oder anders: run and bike 4 help ist eine Benefizveranstaltung und kein Rennen in einer MTB-Serie oder in irgendeiner Liga.
Ich habe hier nicht vor eine Lanze für den Veranstalter zu brechen. Das wäre, zumal ich direkt Beteiligter bin, unangemessen und arrogant. Wohl aber möchte ich einige Dinge aus anderer Sicht ansprechen, ohne dabei aber berechtigte Kritik in Abrede stellen zu wollen.
*Streckenposten:* Es ist nachvollziehbar und ärgerlich, wenn man in die falsche Richtung geführt wird. Das sich dann in der Folge noch mehr Irritationen einstellen die Konsequenz aus dem zuerst begangenen Fehler des Streckenpostens. Aber: Es standen dort nicht Top-Ten Fahrer oder Roboter, sondern Leute, die ihre Freizeit geopfert haben um die Veranstaltung überhaupt durchführen zu können. Wenn sie dann trotz sorgfältiger Einweisung dennoch Fehler begangen haben ist das zwar unangenehm oder bitter, sowohl für den Fahrer als auch den Veranstalter, aber eben menschlich. In erster Linie haben die Streckenposten die Aufgabe, Gefahren durch Dritte vom Fahrer abzuwenden, also den fließenden Kfz-Verkehr anzuhalten oder Einmündungen von Wegen zu sperren. Erst danach können sie den Fahrern Hinweise geben. Für sein Fahrverhalten, also Tempo etc ist und bleibt der Fahrer eigenverantwortlich. Wer sonst ist verantwortlich, wenn man mit 50 km/h oder mehr auf eine als Gefahrenstelle gekennzeichnete unübersichtliche Kurve zusteuert, womöglich sogar ohne genaue Streckenkenntnis ?
Jeder Fahrer macht während des Rennens Momentaufnahmen. Die Aussage das Streckenposten in der 2. Runde nicht an ihrem Posten gestanden haben mag ich nicht wirklich 100 % tig zu widerlegen. Das man aber innerhalb 6 Stunden, die jeder Posten vor Ort war, davon ca.1,5 Stunden beschäftigungslos (Zeit bis zur nächsten Durchfahrt in Runde 2), beispielsweise auch menschlichen Geschäften nachgehen muss, sollte verständlich sein.
*Verplegungsstände:* Es war beides an den Ständen, sowohl Wasser als auch Isotonisches Getränk der Marke Xenofit bzw Powerbar. Beide Versorgungsstände lagen auf ebenen Streckenabschnitten, in etwa einem Drittel Abstand, schon aus großer Entfernung einsehbar und jeweils unmittelbar (50-100 Meter) vor rechtwinkligen Kurven. Also vor Stellen, an denen sowieso runtergebremst werden musste.
*Streckenprofil:* Natürlich sagt ein abgebildetes Streckenprofil, zumal es auch noch der Verdrängung unterliegt, nicht wirklich alles zu den tatsächlichen Verhältnissen aus. Bei entsprechender Anwendung der gegebenen Informationen ist jedoch der grundsätzliche Charakter der Strecke bereits im Vorfeld des Rennens nachvollziehbar. 
*Siegerehrung und Preise:* Die Inhalte der Ausschreibung / Teilnahmebedingungen haben sich bis heute nicht verändert: Die jeweils drei erstplatzierten weiblichen und männlichen Teilnehmer jedes Wettkampfes (und nicht jeder Altersklasse) erhalten eine Anerkennung. Die Siegerehrung der Langstrecke wurde ca 1,5 Stunden nach Zieleinlauf des Siegers durchgeführt.Zu diesem Zeitpunkt waren nurmehr 2 Fahrer auf der Strecke unterwegs und von den bereits gefinishten längst nicht mehr alle da. Wie lange hätte man bei den vorherrschenden Wetterbedingungen noch warten sollen?
*Ergebnislisten:* Tja, da haben wieder keine Roboter die Software Tria bedient. Anstatt nur die tatsächlich das Rennen aufgegebenen Fahrer mit "disq." zu kennzeichenen, wurde das auch für all diejenigen gemacht, deren Startgeld eingegangen, die selbst aber nicht an den Start gegangen sind. Ob eine solche Liste besser aussieht ist wirklich eine Streitfrage, wenn man sich darum streiten will.

*Ergo:* Die im Netz verfügbaren Informationen zu run and bike 4 help lassen ganz eindeutig die Absicht und den Zweck des Rennens, damit auch seinen Charakter erkennen. Es handelt sich hierbei um ein echtes Hobbyrennen, bei dem der Charity-Charakter und der Spass am Mountainbiken im Vordergrund steht. 
Vielleicht wähnte sich der eine oder andere auf der falschen Veranstaltung, wenn dem so war ist es bedauerlich und vom Veranstalter keineswegs beabsichtigt.
Kritik ist legitim und wird nicht unter den Tisch gekehrt. Wenn sie konstruktiv ist werden wir auch Anstrengungen zur Umsetzung unternehmen, jedoch immer nur im Rahmen der gegebenen Möglichkeiten.
Vermutlich wurde den Erwartungen Einzelner nicht in vollem Umfang entsprochen, das kann es aber bei objektiver Betrachtung auch nicht. Auch das Veranstaltungsteam hätte sich einen fehlerfreien Ablauf zur Zufriedenheit aller gewünscht, aber leider bzw Gott sei Dank waren Menschen für den Ablauf verantwortlich.
Wir weisen hiermit nichts von uns, sondern bieten Jedem, der sich durch unsererseits begangene Fehler oder Unaufmerksamkeiten um seinen Spass gebracht fühlt unsere Entschuldigung an.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

